# Need ASAP temporary home for my bunny!



## missygrl13 (Sep 6, 2015)

I live in carroll county, MD with my bf and his parents and we have a Flemish Giant doe that we need to have some keep for a few months so we can get own place. She is potty trained and a very good bunny! Please we don't won't to lose her! we are willing to pay and supply bedding, food, toys and treats! thanks!


----------



## missygrl13 (Sep 6, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441596967.084787.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Sep 6, 2015)

Your bunnies nose is looking a little bit weird....


----------



## missygrl13 (Sep 7, 2015)

we need help not comments on her looks. it's just the picture. there's nothing wrong with her nose.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 7, 2015)

Wish you were closer--I'd like to have a big girl around as our Checkered Giant passed a few months back. Good luck!


----------



## Akzholedent (Sep 7, 2015)

She's a cutie. Best of luck that you find a place for her. <3


----------

